# Audi A8 headlight detail using sand paper and G220



## oli18 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi there,

Well, my mate and i were recently inspired by another DW user 'Detailer27' when he posted his thread about reconditioning his Audi A3 headlights in his thread here and decided to have a go ourselves this weekend on a cold rainy saturday.

My car is an Audi A8 with 163k miles on the clock so the headlights were seriously scratched (although due to my rubbish camera it was a bit hard to show).

Products used:
Megs wet and dry sandpaper
400 (dry)
800 dry
1500 wet
2000 wet
2500 wet
3000 wet
Sand block
Megs G220 
Megs Plastix
A bucket
Detail spray
3M Tape
microfiber towels

This is what it looked like before...










First off, we put the wet and dry paper in water with fairy liquid overnight to make sure it was properly lubricated and ready to use the following day.










We then taped up the car and commenced with the sanding using 400 dry paper



















This is what it looked like after the first run.









We then proceeded with 800 dry, 800 wet, 1500 wet, 2000 wet, 2500 wet and then 3000 wet.
































































And here is the finished headlight...










Hope it is of use to others...:thumb:

-oli


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks good but a close up pic like the first one would be great


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks good, id be interested to see some closeups aswell


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

why you dry sand with 400. The headlights did not look that bad in the first place.


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice job Oli:thumb: 
Did you manage to remove enough material to get rid of some of those pits in the glass?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Aggressiuve technique but the results look good in the end there... Some deep pitting evident in the headlight, my best mate's dad has a 51 reg A8 and the lights are similarly damaged and the pitting is very deep.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, must have been scary seeing it after using the 400.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i cant believe you used 400! the ruffest grade ive used was 800 wet... fair play


----------



## oli18 (Dec 11, 2007)

Please see some closeup pics below! 

The reason for the 400 dry is because it had some serious stone chips that required heavy sanding ... it can require quite some time even with 400 dry just to get to a point where you can get to a 'clean' layer of plastic to work with.

Before....










After


----------



## kennynevermind (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Mint :thumb: 

Thats really brave


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

What a turn around


----------



## oli18 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.

They're still beeding now! :thumb:


----------



## Detailer27 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Oli, I just noticed this thread now. Excellent work on the headlight and I'm glad my thread helped as a guide:thumb:
-Jon


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks good, great work too


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Nice work on that mate, ballsy to use 400 dry but it paid off!


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice work and informative write up :thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

is it a glass or plastic headlamp


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

very nice work there m8!


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Quality work.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Fantastic mate, good to see the G220 is up to the work aswell, sent you a PM.


----------



## ww1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Good job


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

cosmo said:


> is it a glass or plastic headlamp


most modern headlights are plastic

hence why you can use sandpaper on them without issues.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

I am in the process of doing this to my 306 headlights, 

oli18 how long did you work the polish in with the G220 to get a crystal clear finish like that and at what speeds?


----------

